# craked a cobia at camp crak-



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Landed a first cobia and would like to share..
Got outta bed a 2.45 to be at Noosa north shore ferries at 5.00 to hook up with Jon (Nezevic) and catch the 5.30 ferry headed for camp crak. First time meeting Jon, good fella, great fishaman.
Arrived at the spot at about 6.00ish meeting up with Salit and Imax, the drive over was abit average, powdery soft sand and very lumpy bumpy, nothing like last week which was cruisy as.
We launched by 6.30ish, I was hoping for a dry bum launch which went to plan and saw Salti smash through a solid DI barrel which for sure couple of seconds later woulda craked him on the noggin, not that the surf was big but the outside wave on the set was clean and cranking.
Time tinkered on with not much happening on the prowler for me. The big gar I had on one rig looked like it had an enquiry for niks with abit of a slab removed. I looked over my shoulder to see a good take and run on a the other big slimey rig..then nothing, reeled in the line and all that was left was a just more than a head of a big slimey, don't know what happened there but somehow the fish missed both stingers??
Decided to move abit further north to have a chat and see if the others had any honey in their honey pots.
Imax had caught and released a baba Spanish, Nezevic had a Spanish in the bag and Salti was pushing along fruitless.
I swung wider and noticed the ocean rippling with bait, along with birds and beeg gar leaping in the air obviously getting chased by something or things cos they were moving fast...Something had to happen soon..Shortly after that passing thought both rods sprung into action with reels buzzing away, grabbed the one that seemed to have the better fish on and Imax grabbed the other a few minutes later, cheers mate,, turns out that one was a small spotty which I asked him to release and the other had the sure pulsating signs of a tuna species. After about 15mins of a fairly solid tussle sure enough a longie was yak side, quick tail grab and was on board the prowler. took a big gar it did, and measured in at 85cms or so, decided to keep it and carried on watching the birds and bait ripple up the ocean.
Heading closer in saw Jon pointing at a big black shape on the surface, turns out was a very sizeable manta ray feeding hard and not minding Jon getting some what I reckon is gonna be some epic underwater footage of the incredible creature,..
Feeling a little nervous about the drive back into the the pushing tide on the powdery sand was time to head back to the beach,(turns out wasn't too bad anyway) decided on a few more troll runs past the manta ray knowing cobia do like to feed under and around them and knowing some cobia have been caught recently pretty much in that area was hoping for a last chance fish.
Jon had packed his gear ready to head back in and I was just about to go through that process, when holy smokes both rods arked in to gear with line running back to where I had just come from, It was all abit epic for the next 5-10mins with braid looking like a spiders web around me, grabbed a rod and tried to untangle the tangle, Jon helped and grabbed the other rod and said he saw the fish on the surface, good cobes, but both fish decided on a powerful lunge and 'ping' braid under pressure was unforgiving on other braid and cut through the line I had in my hand,--apologies Jon for the choice French vocabulary that was then induced after the dropped fish--but the other fish was still on and felt properly hooked and proper.
After about 5mins it was a great site to see this cobia up on the suface next to the yak.I went for the gaff shot..geez it did not like that, pulled the gaff straight from my hand..gaff floating away... The cobia went deep for at least another 10 mins pulling really hard, but soon it was up on the surface again yak side and looking spent went for the gaff shot again. This time it succumbed and after abit of a heave ho dragged it onto the prowler, man was I stoked, first cobes.
Back to the beach.
She measured in at 1.23m.Happy days, just cant get enough of DI at the moment.
Thanks Jon for the help and tips and enkosi kakulu Salti for the spot.
Heres abit of footage, hope you enjoy. ;-) 
Thanks for reading
Wayno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice Wayne, I haven't watched your video yet but there should be some great footage.

I will add my version tomorrow and I have some alright video to add as well. The broken rod holder part actually turned out alright considering how fogged up the lens was.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow you guys are absolutely killing it at the moment. Nice fish, and love the vid.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, you boys are killing it up there. 
Good work.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Cheers guys
,Yup first crabeater, and was chuffed for sure, some Spanish around yesterday hey Salti? Was wandering how you all went.
Pity bout the sound duno what happened there Jon, you had troubles getting your go-pro going hey.?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times boys congrats, certainly makes the effort to get there well worth it. Plus no boats just tops it off. That is the beauty of yak fishing, makes some spots way more accessible than boats.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good onya Wayne. You joined two years ago, and have now bagged every prize species (except a wahoo).

Only a matter of time... Wahoo Wayno!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Cheers trev. Wahoo....more daydreaming
@ Salti- how did that rig work out for you mate, I had those bigger gar wagging their tails,
@ carnster- only 1or 2 boats out there, Salti was saying they pro mackerel boats,


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice one Wayne, 
Always like your video mate, no matter the fish, the music is blissful.
Cheers

Boris


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome Wayne, your having an amazing time lately. I hope it keeps going for you, your PBs will become enormous ;-)


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Your out of control Wayne. Well done, Well done!!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

No wonder you haven't been sighted @ Scarby lately, Wayne... too busy chasing dogs and cobes... look out for hoos!

I was looking for the part where the gaff was lost, but you edited that out, I see... (cries of Shame, Shame)

Enjoy!

Jimbo


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

That crak looks addictive.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Great vid Wayne. What was the soundtrack?


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice guys. 
Adrian the music is from an African band from Sierra Leone--name of band, Sierra Leone refugee All-stars.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

wayneedden said:


> Nice guys.
> Adrian the music is from an African band from Sierra Leone--name of band, Sierra Leone refugee All-stars.


I liked it - you probably just cost me $16.99


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Top stuff wayne. Good on ya mate. On fire..


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

That's a great fish & enjoyable report & video.

A pleasant reprieve from all those bastards & their bloody spanish mack reports. :roll:

;-)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Whats a johnnie salti?

Its good to play nice w the commercials. Somtimes they even share some info. Kayaks arent threatening.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Salti thats good news for the time spent making them, and I did notice the wide berth and Greetings from the boaties.
Zed another name for sharks in South Africa is lurkies-


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ah Mr Smiley. Thanks.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Zed, nicknames for sharks here and RSA, generally larger ones from say 5ft,other names Noah, man in grey suit, taxman etc.


I vote Salticrak shark fisho of the year (I need to teach him how to catch stingrays).

Go Salti!


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

kayakone said:


> (I need to teach him how to catch stingrays).


Don't they catch you? ;-)


----------

